# JD 345 Snowthrower Questions



## WilliamHBonney (Dec 5, 2010)

JD 345, not sure the model #. 

Anyway, it's a single belt drive system and cuts the grass fine. The problem occurs with the snowthrower. Once the blower is attached the belt snaps. There doesn't appear to be any visual defects with the pulleys, the auger or the belt tensioner. A new belt will track by hand just fine. Once the tractor is put in gear though,, the belts SNAPS!!

Any and all advice is appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum William! Is the belts breaking as if cut straight through with a knife, or are they shredding, like being hit with a lawn mower blade? Just wondering the nature of the failure.


----------



## WilliamHBonney (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!

It's more of a "lawn mower" blade type break.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

One thing comes to mind with this type of 'break'...is the model snowthrower made to work with the 345? Some JD snow blowers and JD rear tillers are geared to only turn in one direction. And some JD tractors will not work with certain JD attachments because of this. If the attachment is not made to turn with the engine's rotation, it will not work. You might want to check that first. Good luck!


----------



## WilliamHBonney (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the attachment being correct for this model.

This is my dads tractor. He bought it brand new from the dealer and had it all set up at the time of purchase. The tractor and snowthrower worked fine for 10 years, no problem. The belt breaking when the snowthrower is attached, when put in gear is something relatively new. For the last 2 seasons he's basically been resigned to using the snowthrower as a "push blade". 

My theory is this. 

I'm thinking obviously something is "bent or broke". The question is, "what" and how do we trouble-shoot it, to find out. What I do know is,, the tractor runs fine and cuts grass, no problem. The issues are with the thrower. Whats throwing us for a loop is, the belt tracks fine by hand with the auger attached..


----------

